# AMR Rancho paramedics



## mint_condition (Aug 3, 2015)

Hi, I was wondering if I could ask some questions about the Rancho division. I currently am an EMT out of AMR Irwindale, and did my internship with AMR Hemet (fantastic division), but I'm just waiting for my state paramedic license to come in the mail. I want to transfer to a good division, and I know they're all a little different.

I was curious how rancho's relationship with fire is, the hospitals, dispatch, and supervision/union. Am I gonna get a write up on the first time I'm late? Does the sup roll through the hospital and clear all the units that don't have patients on their gurney? Also, as a brand new medic, I know I'll most likely be working nights/weekends. But what kind of weekend schedule do you guys have? T/F/S eo S? Or F/S/S eo M? 

I really appreciate you guys taking the time to answer my questions!


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Aug 3, 2015)

I've heard that rancho is one of the more strict divisions in SoCal.


----------



## mint_condition (Aug 3, 2015)

DesertMedic66 said:


> I've heard that rancho is one of the more strict divisions in SoCal.




I've heard that before too, but I believe that was before the new union contract? I'm not sure. Thanks for your help!


----------



## Amberlamps916 (Aug 4, 2015)

Take it from someone who transferred from AMR San Bernardino County to Santa Barbara.....it's a whole different world and it's truly amazing: Working alongside mostly BLS departments, good protocols, pit crew CPR, no MICNs, and the money is much better than down south. Best decision I ever made.


----------



## mint_condition (Aug 4, 2015)

Addrobo said:


> Take it from someone who transferred from AMR San Bernardino County to Santa Barbara.....it's a whole different world and it's truly amazing: Working alongside mostly BLS departments, good protocols, pit crew CPR, no MICNs, and the money is much better than down south. Best decision I ever made.




I want to transfer to Ventura, but it's not as easy to get in over there. Plus I may be moving to the IE (approx 5 min from Rancho main)


----------



## CALEMT (Aug 4, 2015)

If you're going to live in the IE might I suggest REMS. In particular AMR Hemet or Palm Springs. Both are good divisions to work in.


----------



## mint_condition (Aug 4, 2015)

CALEMT said:


> If you're going to live in the IE might I suggest REMS. In particular AMR Hemet or Palm Springs. Both are good divisions to work in.



I was also contemplating Hemet, about an hour drive from Rancho and I like Rems. Why do you suggest Rems over icema?


----------



## CALEMT (Aug 4, 2015)

mint_condition said:


> Why do you suggest Rems over icema?



Well the two divisions that I mentioned are not unionized and have a pretty good relationship between supervisors/ management and employees. As far as protocols between the two go I hear they're practically the same (don't know for sure this is hearsay).


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Aug 4, 2015)

ICEMA still has the better protocols (dope, pedi intubation, needle cric, lido drips).

REMSA is starting to catch up thanks to our medical director (he was the director for ICEMA). And from what I hear ICEMA may start becoming more restrictive.


----------



## Tigger (Aug 4, 2015)

DesertMedic66 said:


> ICEMA still has the better protocols (dope, pedi intubation, needle cric, lido drips).


 That's what good is? Eeek. I know the individual provider does not have much to do with protocols, but not having those the above is fairly absurd...


----------



## TransportJockey (Aug 4, 2015)

Other than pedi intubation most of that is rather outdated


----------



## CALEMT (Aug 4, 2015)

Southern California for ya...


----------



## Tigger (Aug 5, 2015)

TransportJockey said:


> Other than pedi intubation most of that is rather outdated


Yea but if you don't even have that, imagine what else is lacking.


----------



## Acej10 (Aug 5, 2015)

Does AMR ever hire new to the field EMT's? I applied for AMR in socal LA but nothing yet.


----------



## CALEMT (Aug 5, 2015)

Acej10 said:


> Does AMR ever hire new to the field EMT's? I applied for AMR in socal LA but nothing yet.



Yes. How long ago did you apply. AMR can take awhile to hear anything from them.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Aug 5, 2015)

Acej10 said:


> Does AMR ever hire new to the field EMT's? I applied for AMR in socal LA but nothing yet.


Yes, all the time.


----------



## Acej10 (Aug 5, 2015)

CALEMT said:


> Yes. How long ago did you apply. AMR can take awhile to hear anything from them.


I applied 2weeks ago. I really want to get into a good ambulance co. I just got hired by liberty amb. In downey for the north hollywood station but with all I read on liberty it seems like I should be running for the hills


----------



## CALEMT (Aug 5, 2015)

Acej10 said:


> I applied 2weeks ago. I really want to get into a good ambulance co. I just got hired by liberty amb. In downey for the north hollywood station but with all I read on liberty it seems like I should be running for the hills



I'm not familiar with AMR LA but maybe call and ask on the status of your application.


----------



## mint_condition (Aug 5, 2015)

Acej10 said:


> I applied 2weeks ago. I really want to get into a good ambulance co. I just got hired by liberty amb. In downey for the north hollywood station but with all I read on liberty it seems like I should be running for the hills




Which division of LA AMR did you apply for?


----------



## Acej10 (Aug 5, 2015)

mint_condition said:


> Which division of LA AMR did you apply for?


To be honest with you I dont exactly know I thought there was only one. I would be stationed on washington blvd. I checked in with them and they gave me a wtitten test date of this friday. Have you taken that? Has anyone in here? Anything specific i should look over.  Im honestly worried ill bomb it because i didnt become an emt till acouple months after i was certified.


----------



## CALEMT (Aug 5, 2015)

Acej10 said:


> To be honest with you I dont exactly know I thought there was only one. I would be stationed on washington blvd. I checked in with them and they gave me a wtitten test date of this friday. Have you taken that? Has anyone in here? Anything specific i should look over.  Im honestly worried ill bomb it because i didnt become an emt till acouple months after i was certified.



Try the search bar on here. I believe this has been covered before.


----------



## jw213 (Aug 6, 2015)

Acej10 said:


> Does AMR ever hire new to the field EMT's? I applied for AMR in socal LA but nothing yet.


Yes they are hiring now, and I have my test/skills test, and interview tomorrow.


----------



## Acej10 (Aug 7, 2015)

jw213 said:


> Yes they are hiring now, and I have my test/skills test, and interview tomorrow.


I do too. Not the skills but the written test. All I've been doing today is studying.


----------



## jw213 (Aug 7, 2015)

Acej10 said:


> I do too. Not the skills but the written test. All I've been doing today is studying.


LOL nice maybe we will see each other tomorrow.


----------

